# Does anyone here live in or around



## johndeere (Jul 21, 2004)

Does anyone here live in or around:
Hartford county, Connecticut
If you do check this out ---> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...4325258754&rd=1


----------

